# how far do you let bf% go whilst bulking?



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Right, I usually chicken out when bulking about the time my abs start to disappear but this time I am really trying to add some serious size and got to be honest I am getting fat. Should I just carry on fotr best results or do reckon its time to cut back on the cals? Size is slowly coming but it looks far less appealing with a thick waistline.


----------



## Dave653 (Dec 10, 2012)

Andrewgenic said:


> Right, I usually chicken out when bulking about the time my abs start to disappear but this time I am really trying to add some serious size and got to be honest I am getting fat. Should I just carry on fotr best results or do reckon its time to cut back on the cals? Size is slowly coming but it looks far less appealing with a thick waistline.


I get this and stick with it, as I know when cutting I can get definition back. I suggest working to your own point of no return lol

Judge it for yourself


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

i don't usually measure bf%, i started training properly again about 15 months ago after dropping in and out since i was 19, started at about 11 1/2 stone am currently about 13,9, i'm 6"2 and an ectomorph with a ridic high metabolism so i'm always bulking, i was as heavy as 14,2 a couple of months ago, my diet can be quite dirty but struggling to get the weight on i eat anything in sight, i noticed i'd started to get a little bit of flab on my love handles, could still see abs fine and not really any noticable fat anywhere else so i upped the cardio for a couple of weeks, dropped out a few of the dirty ckals and the 6 odd lbs i've lost i'm pretty sure were mostly fat, even though it's my goal to just lump up i don't lead the perfect lifestyle for it so when i notice those little bumps on my hip when looking at my shadow i know it's time to drop a few ckals and up the cardio.

i know it's not the most methodical approach but like i said i've got other things to do and can't approach training with the dedication others on here do so just listen to your body, see what the mirrors saying and make the appropropriote adjustments :thumb:


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Dave653 said:


> I get this and stick with it, as I know when cutting I can get definition back. I suggest working to your own point of no return lol
> 
> Judge it for yourself


Its the judgment I am struggling with. Its not too bad at the moment because the weather is ****.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I get one of those really long extendable dog leads from pets at home, clip it to my bf% and tell it to fuxk off and not come back till I call it.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

about 12%


----------



## garethcp (Mar 4, 2013)

I let it go way far this time around 18%, deff regretting it now.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't let it go. I really dont see the point in only being lean for 2 months of the year and having to go through 2 months of hell (cutting) to get there!


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

I went too far last year, this year I will not be happy to go MAX 16%, even that is too high... I say try keep within a few % of where you're happy


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

10-12% max for me.

Unless competing I don't see the point in all out 'bulking'. The excess fat just has to come back off eventually..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Not too fond of the term bulking and cutting. I prefer gaining muscle with minimal fat.

Surely you wanna be in decent nick 12 months of the year?


----------

